
To Serve Man, with Software - autarch
https://blog.codinghorror.com/to-serve-man-with-software/
======
valuearb
I watched a couple black mirrors. Couldn’t get into it, wonder if it’s like
the first couple times I tried to watch Game of Thrones.

